# Dispatcher--Amherst College



## acpd20 (Mar 7, 2004)

Amherst has taken a leadership role among highly selective liberal arts colleges and universities in successfully diversifying the racial, socio-economic, and geographic profile of its student body. The College is similarly committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration and staff.


*Job Description:*

Starting hourly $21.50 to $23.50 based on experience and training

Amherst College invites applications for the Dispatcher position. Given Amherst’s distinction as one of the most diverse liberal arts colleges in the country, our expectation is that the successful candidate will excel at working in a community that is broadly diverse and will demonstrate the ways in which they bring value to and will work towards supporting a broadly diverse community.

The Dispatcher is an on-call year-round position. Adhering to the principles of community engagement and community-oriented problem solving, the Dispatcher provides initial point of contact for emergency response to criminal activity, fires, medicals, fire alarms, and intrusion alarms. The Dispatcher also provides community service as the college’s operator. 

The Dispatcher position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather-related or other reasons. Some overtime, weekend, and occasional shift change work is required. Due to the nature of the position, must respond to emergencies as needed.

The Dispatcher takes appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participates in the College’s efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.

Summary of Duties and Responsibilities
_Public Safety Dispatcher_

Answers five emergency lines, four Police business lines, multiple college operator lines, and the direct line to the Amherst Police and Fire Departments. 
Collects information from a diverse group of calling parties as well as walk-ins to the station in a timely manner and disseminates that information to the appropriate entities i.e. Police, Community Service Officers, Community Safety Assistants, ACEMS, Safe RIDE, Environmental Health and Safety, Amherst Fire, Facilities, Office of Student Affairs or any other office on campus.
Works to effectively communicate across a broadly diverse community, and to create an inclusive environment of mutual respect.
Utilizes the National Crime Information Center and Criminal Justice Information System to respond to requests for information from on-duty police officers, e.g. license, warrant, and criminal history checks. 
Monitors fire, intrusion, panic, and other alarms. 
Monitors cameras on campus.
Activates the college’s emergency mass notification system as directed by a ranking officer.
Provides emergency instructions, calls in personnel afterhours, and supports and assists the community as a whole in a supportive and professional manner.
Records details in the Automated Record Management System (ARMS) database. The Police Department uses information stored in this system to comply with the state law on Public Police Logs, to keep the administration of the College informed of police department activity, to create records of crime and prosecute criminal cases, and to compile statistics for the Federal Clery Compliance document. This information is often highly confidential, sensitive in nature and protected by law.

_Administrative Support_

Operator: Answers the Amherst College external published general phone line.
Directs a diverse group of visitors and callers to the many events on campus. Utilize the Event Management System (EMS) program to access room reservation and function schedules to provide accurate information.
Pool Vehicles: Verifies the prescheduled use of the Pool Vehicles, ensuring the driver is credentialed and has been authorized to operate a Pool Vehicle utilizing the Event Management System (EMS) scheduling software and the Five College Credentialing site.
Access Control Buildings: Assists authorized contractors and staff in getting keys. They also are a key link in the One Card system issuing temporary identification, controlling access upon direction of a police officer.
Parking: Issues parking permits to student, faculty, staff, contractors, and visitors.

Qualifications
Required:

High School Diploma or Equivalent
Related experience in law enforcement, security, or dispatching
Proficient in Microsoft Office and ability to learn new software programs
Attention to detail
Strong problem-solving and time management skills, as well as the ability to multi-task
Demonstrated interpersonal, and written and verbal communication skills, as well as exercise diplomacy, and function efficiently under extreme conditions
Requires sensitivity to issues of confidentiality
Commitment to, experience with, and/or ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds
Preferred

Associate’s Degree

Amherst College offers many opportunities for professional growth and development, continued learning, and career advancement.

*Amherst College requires all employees to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19 (medical and religious exemptions may apply).*

Amherst College is pleased to provide a comprehensive, highly competitive benefits package that meets the needs of staff and faculty and their families. Benefits are an important part of our overall compensation, so it is critical that you review all of the options to ensure it meets your total compensation requirements. Click here for Benefits Information.

Interested candidates are asked to submit a resume and cover letter online at Amherst College Employment Opportunities . *Please be sure to upload all requested documents prior to clicking Submit. Applications cannot be revised once submitted.* _*(Current employees and students should apply by clicking on the Career icon from their Workday home screen) *_Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.


----------

